# Let's see your covid masks and gear



## Ruthanne (Apr 22, 2020)

Let's see your covid masks.  Here is mine:


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 22, 2020)

I see that exact one in ads online constantly now....so you bought one? Does it stay in place when you're out and about?


----------



## Judycat (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm making mine tomorrow.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 22, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I see that exact one in ads online constantly now....so you bought one? Does it stay in place when you're out and about?


Yes, it pretty much stays in place but I have to pull it down a bit at times.  My head is on the big side and it's a one size fits all hat.


----------



## Duster (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Apr 23, 2020)

Can't wait to go to the beach this summer:


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 23, 2020)

What good sense of humor you have @Duster....don't ever lose it xo


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 23, 2020)

Duster said:


> View attachment 100692


That's quite cute, thanks!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2020)

Mine aren’t fun or cute.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 23, 2020)

I got another one in the mail today.


----------

